# Audio set up and no more fender gap



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

My Set up








W/o Grille








No more fender gap Tein Basics


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

nice and clean. very nice!


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

can we get a 3/4 front view with the new suspension?
lookin' good!


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Wow that looks hot! nice job :thumbup:


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

lookin good


----------



## B14kid (Nov 18, 2003)

Duuude, your kit must be on the ground now..


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

xt_out said:


> can we get a 3/4 front view with the new suspension?
> lookin' good!


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

*New pics audio set up*


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

NICE!!! :thumbup:
love the hood too, same as mine 
c/f grill and eyebrows look sweet, and the graphic ties in the two-toneness of the c/f on white.


----------

